# Miter Saw Stand - looking for sturdy and portable



## schm1eri (Nov 12, 2010)

Has anyone found a good STURDY portable miter saw stand? I use a Milwaukee 6955 on projects that I do on the side (mainly molding, lots of corners) on old houses. Jobs tend to be quick in and out 1/2 day or day projects. Looking at easy setup.

Milwaukee makes a stand, but it looks too flimsy/cheap. Heard about a Sawhelper, but haven't seen one in use and would be curious if anyone has used/seen this and if it is sturdy. I don't want to order it online at their site www.sawhelper.com, so if you know if Acme or anywhere carries it, that would be helpful.

thanks
Smitty


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Smitty, Welcome to the Forum
I have not seen a Sawhelper for sale on other sites.
here is another brand that has a good review & it is cheaper
http://www.amazon.com/Denali-Miter-Saw-Stand/product-reviews/B000MS7B2K


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Bob, not sure, but I sort of read that as spam, or whatever it's called.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Dex, The O.P. asked if anyone other than Sawhelper sold their Stand.
I replied negative because since Sawhelper just got back in the business they are trying to catch up with a large number of orders that were stoked by their favorable reviews in JLC, so they are not ready to reduce any prices as that was part of the reason why they went out of business the first time around.
(Google: Sawhelper, JLC)

I think Sawhelper is the primo saw stand. I was just trying to point out a much cheaper alternative.
The Sawhelper ranges in price from about $450+
http://www.toolsnob.com/archives/2008/04/sawhelper_ultrafence_portable.php
.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That Sawhelper is a fine looking stand----Bob I do think, for quick in and out jobs ,a simpler stand like you pictured will work well.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Try the sister woodworking site, I'm sure someone there would be able to tell you how to build one or anything you want to know.http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

I've been using the Rigid for a while now.
It's portable and very stable


----------



## whataboutj (Nov 16, 2009)

i have been researching the Rockwell jawhorse and there is a mitre saw accessory for it. You can get the jawhorse and the motre saw accessory for around $200 (maybe a bit more) then you have both the saw stand and the clamp and it is very portable. The jaw horse and all the available accessories is on the Rockwell web site http://rockwelltools.com/jawhorse.htm


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I use the DeWalt 723 saw stand in my line of work. Much like you, most of my jobs are a bit over 1/2 day type. This unit folds up nicely and sits on the floor of my work trailer. Easy set-up also. Just my 2¢ worth, David


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Smitty,
I use a hitachi fold up stand. It's aluminum, very light, and works very well. It has a small base that bolts to the bottom of your saw and then fits into the stand using two cam lock levers. Pretty slick. You can carry it with one hand. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## STL B. (Oct 29, 2010)

I would think that a stand with wheels would be most portable. I really don't see the need to carry a 60lb+ saw and a 50+lb stand in to every job when you could roll the whole set a lot easier.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

STL B. said:


> I would think that a stand with wheels would be most portable. I really don't see the need to carry a 60lb+ saw and a 50+lb stand in to every job when you could roll the whole set a lot easier.


ST,
That stand I pictured can be carried with one hand, it is very light. I have a Bosch 10" compound slider that is heavy enough on its own. The rolling stand that bosch sells takes up way too much space in the van and is pretty heavy on its own. A lot of times I encounter steps and such and am usually by myself, so I like having two separate components. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## STL B. (Oct 29, 2010)

I wasn't knockin the hitachi stand at all I just hate carrying big saws through houses it's hard on the back and the walls. I have only worked with a few saws on stands and they were all nice and easy to move from room to room but I am usually set up on saw horses and thats a pain in the arse.... many more trips to the van. Speaking of that it sounds like you need a larger one


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

STL B. said:


> . Speaking of that it sounds like you need a larger one


 Hey St,
I have a ford E250 extended van. Can't get much bigger unless I went to a commercial type truck. I can fit about everything I need in mine. I do mostly kitchens and lately have been getting some work remodeling large master baths, involving a lot of tile work. I didn't think you were knocking the hitachi stand, just giving you my experience with it. I am going to a big bi-annual tool sale at a local hardware store. It's more likd a super hardware store, with a lumberyard and john deere dealership together. Neat place. All the tool reps will be there demoing all the new stuff and everything is on sale. Always a fun day.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

firehawkmph said:


> Smitty,
> I use a hitachi fold up stand. It's aluminum, very light, and works very well. It has a small base that bolts to the bottom of your saw and then fits into the stand using two cam lock levers. Pretty slick. You can carry it with one hand.
> Mike Hawkins


I have this exact stand and LOVE IT. very sturdy. bought it on clearance at lowes years ago for *$59.99 *wish i would have picked up a couple extra!! this stand is made by TracRac, they sell it under the Bosch name as well


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

I bought a portamate 7000 a few years ago and have been pleased with it. I wouldn't use it on an industrial site, but it serves me for my remodeling business. Not as rugged as the DeWalt (which is the most popular) but a nice wheeled unit with several accessories and 4 or 5 electrical plug ins on it as well as a small storage bin. Mine had one wheel on it, but I adapted it to 2 wheels which is what they changed them to later. It all depends on what features are most important to you (size, weight, gadgets etc)


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

That PM7000 looks interesting for a longer term set-up but at an unloaded weight of 75 pounds the Hitachi size stand beats it for portability especially if stairs are involved. Though the PM7000 included 8" wheels should really help.

http://www.amazon.com/HTC-PM7000-Portamate-Miter-Center/dp/B000BKY63G
.


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

Bob, I think the TOTAL weight with accessories is 75lbs. I rarely use the light or the vice. Also, it slides right into my van taking up very little room. It's heavy duty enough for me, although not as rugged as many others, but I like the accessories and the adjustments. For what you get, the price isn't bad either


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

The 75 lb number for the PM7000 was on the Amazon site

The Portamate Manual does not really say, but the Portamate Brochure lists the PM7000 shipping weight as 77 pounds.The lighter weight PM4400 comes in at @37 pounds and the HP-575P @72 pounds (without any Saw).

The PM7000 that I pictured looks heavier (has more stuff on it) than the 72 pound HP-575 model.

http://www.portamate.com/pm7000.html
.


----------

